# Income Tax Spain



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Having sought advice from a friend who works in Spanish Tax Office here in Valverde. We were given an appointment for today and attended at the said office.

We provided local bank details, and N.I.E. number, answered a few questions. The outcome is I get a refund of a few cents and the one who is never wrong gets a refund of €60.

I then handed over the form Spain Individual from the U.K. inland revenue, to enable me to transfer my state pension to the Spanish Taxation system. The form being written in English with a copy for the office here in Spanish. The very nice man who was interviewing us said his Boss would have to see the form. The Boss did a lot of wiz wazzing and asked us if we could please return next week.

I am of the opinion that the taxation authorities here have never seen this form before and they need a week to seek advice, probably from Tenerife or maybe Madrid.

One more thing of interest. although we have never been to the tax office before, they had my details in their system, obtained when we imported our furniture from England.

Well so far it has been painless, I shall report further in one week


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

The tax transfer form you mention, we had to take it to Valencia rather than the local office (is it FD9 or something like that)
We had to show passport, and the last tax return we did in Spain, and then they sent us a certificate which we forwarded it to HMRC Nottingham who eventually sorted it


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Seems like the English form has recently changed, no form reference number, it now has to be returned to Cardiff.

I bet that each Spanish area tax office has a different system. We were told that any rent we receive from our other property, providing it is casual and not under contract, is none taxable.

The main reason for us attending was to make sure we were in the system to qualify for the new prescription charges for old gits.

Hope we don't have to go to Valencia, the bus service is awful from here


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

Today we had a telephone call to attend the Tax Office here in Valverde, with utility bills, motor car documents etc. Proof of residency.

We walked to the office, the documents were photo copied, and the Jefa of the office signed and stamped my form to be sent to the Cardiff inland revenue office.

My friend who works at the office confided that we had caused some consternation, us living here and our pensions being taxed in the U.K., a problem that had never arisen before. I must deduce from the time taken that they had to seek advice from a higher authority.

With the office being so near, next year we will obtain another appointment and they will fill in the form for us.

I have posted the form to Cardiff.

It has taken me three years to get a tax form completed and it is nice to be legal again!!


----------

